# smarties, sweet tarts spike



## blueboy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have read in numerous posts that for a post workout shake (meal) you want to have some high GI carbs with it.  I have read that eating smarties or sweet tarts is a good way of getting these carbs from the dextrose.    Looking at the nutritional information on the back it says there are 8 carbs per serving but nothing about dextrose. (I just happened to buy sweet tarts).  I have also read you should eat about 100 grams of high GI carbs after a workout with your protein shake (without any fat).  So my questions are how many smarties or how many sweet tarts you have to eat along with your shake?  100 grams of carbs worth?   I think I might be a little confused...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2003)

Spiking insulin post w/o is a matter of preference and depends on your specific goals.  Some people, like myself, prefer to not spike insulin levels and take in protein with some slower burning carbs (I like oatmeal).  Others use fat and protein post w/o.  If you want to spike insulin you can either use dextrose or a high gi carb like rice cakes, white rice, pasta, etc.  If you can't get the supplement version of dextose you can eat smarties or pixie sticks with your shake becuase they are pure dextrose (I don't know if sweet tarts are dextrose or not).  The amount of carbs that you take in post w/o is again up to you (ie your goals).  In my opinion I don't like o take in more than 30g of carbs post w/o.  Some people do take in up to 100g though.  a pack of smarites has i think 5g of sugar so you can eat about 5-7 packs or more if you want/feel the need for more sugar.  But High Gi carbs post w/o are not absolutley necessary.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 3, 2003)

My goal is to continue to build lean muscle (I'm about 2 months into a consistant routine) but not as a huge bodybuilder but a lean muscular physique and to maximize fat burning.  

I have just been going 40g of prot from whey and water.  Just reading on some of the posts it looks like fat slows down the protein absorbtion so I have been leaving the flax out.  What do you suggest as the best post workout shake for this kind of goal.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## shwaym (Apr 3, 2003)

i drink Nlarge2 weightgainer which has dextrose in it but i dont drink the full serving....i used to just drink Optimum w/pixie sticks. look in the ingredients list to see if sweet tarts have dextrose.

i also do not have any fat immediatly post w/o, id say have 20-30g dextrose then some white rice or white potatoes depending on how you look. for the fastest muscle growth youre going to gain some fat w/that muscle. i am but its very easy for me to loose weight & im just tryng to get bigger. it is very difficult to gain a lot of muscle on just a maintenence diet.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 3, 2003)

> My goal is to continue to build lean muscle (I'm about 2 months into a consistant routine) but not as a huge bodybuilder but a lean muscular physique and to maximize fat burning.



In my opinion if you are trying to gain lean muscle and not add to much fat then don't do an insulin spike because the insulin will halt fat burning.  This is why i go with slow burning carbs like oatmeal, brown rice or sweetpotato.  Don't drink the protein with out something to slow it down a bit or you may risk losing some of that protein through glucogenesis.  You want to spare the protein a little bit.  Fat is not bad either.  I have used flax with my protein post w/o also and I still saw good gains.   I don't like the insulin spike because, like you said, even when I am bulking up I try to keep fat gain to a minimum.  But I would say never take protein straight up, with out something like carbs or fats mixed in, even if you spike insulin, which leads to faster absorbtion, you are still sparing that protein and making sure that it is not lost.


----------



## blueboy (Apr 3, 2003)

Sounds like you know your stuff P-Funk.  I really appreciate the advice.  I will go with some slow burners with my shake and forget about the spike.


----------

